# damn my gym!!! liverpool gyms anyone?



## emjsinful87

I'm currently with lifestyles gym but find myself being shunned to the matts with the small weights!!! It's also becoming very annoying ad it's becoming overrun with lads who go in to just have a perv on the teeny weeny ladies who have full make up and overly styled hair and walk....just walk on a treadmill...it's driving me insane!

Can someone pleeeease point me to a woman friendly none generic gym that i wont feel out of place in (not bodypower...great gym but my partner would die if i joined his gym!!!)


----------



## barsnack

woul;d direct you to mine at The Gym Group, but the fookers are closed until next Monday


----------



## emjsinful87

barsnack said:


> woul;d direct you to mine at The Gym Group, but the fookers are closed until next Monday


Just been online looking at the gym group. Seems like an alright gym...i can hijack my mates gym on hornby blvd for a while but it's not very female friendly :/ i would give gym 21 a go but it's a fair price and until i'm at competitive level it's not a gym i would fancy getting laughed out of lol!!!


----------



## BoxerJay

Terry's on Hawthorne road or The Zion just by Goodison, pretty hardcore bodybuilding type gyms.

Sorry, just realised you wanted a woman friendly gym. Avoid the above lol - I'll have a re-think!

Is Switch Island Ben Dunne gym too far for you?


----------



## bobbydrake

Wouldn't you go to Den Dunne on Edge Lane? Really good gym (although I go at 6am as quite busy of a night). Plenty of weights etc (I find it much better than DW). Really cheap too - I think its £120 for a year at the moment.


----------



## emjsinful87

Boxerjay - right near the zion lol. I don't mind being in a gym full of blokes as long as they're there to train and not do what the lads at my gym do...fix there joey essex hair do in the mirrors and chat women up (all i wanna do is grow wings yet they hog machines to sit texting!!!)

edge lane is other end of town to me, switch island sounds ideal


----------



## BoxerJay

emjsinful87 said:


> Boxerjay - right near the zion lol. I don't mind being in a gym full of blokes as long as they're there to train and not do what the lads at my gym do...fix there joey essex hair do in the mirrors and chat women up (all i wanna do is grow wings yet they hog machines to sit texting!!!)
> 
> edge lane is other end of town to me, switch island sounds ideal


I asked my friend who trains there a lot more than me if there are any woman in there, his reply was "Not really, just one big grock of a woman who smashes f*ck out of the bags" - Which gave me a laugh haha

I only use it once a week when I'm not at my usual gym on Queens Drive. But yeah, people are there to train and it's usually very quiet of a morning, £3 to train as much as you like. No Joey Essex types, they'd be too scared to enter such a place!


----------



## emjsinful87

Haha thats really made me chuckle!!! I'll go take a gander thanks


----------



## barsnack

emjsinful87 said:


> Just been online looking at the gym group. Seems like an alright gym...i can hijack my mates gym on hornby blvd for a while but it's not very female friendly :/ i would give gym 21 a go but it's a fair price and until i'm at competitive level it's not a gym i would fancy getting laughed out of lol!!!


gym21 is qua;lity, been there few times, very very friendly, and you wont get any **** in there, people always willing to help


----------



## dave1180

i'd have said ben dunne.. or theres that fitness first is it that got accidentally on purpose burnt down near the cop shop...


----------



## emjsinful87

Dave1180 said:


> i'd have said ben dunne.. or theres that fitness first is it that got accidentally on purpose burnt down near the cop shop...


Was with fitness first a while ago, moved to lifestyles as its closer and they're both full of posers (plus...who puts a kfc n a gym next to each other...cruel much!!!!!)


----------



## emjsinful87

barsnack said:


> gym21 is qua;lity, been there few times, very very friendly, and you wont get any **** in there, people always willing to help


My parter started out at gym21 said it's a brilliant gym. Might go and take a look...seems a good place for lads to start out but i think i'd feel more comfortable if i was a little more bulky before i went xx


----------



## dave1180

that kind of goes with the territory with those fitness kind of gyms though doesn't it??

cant knock having a quick protein fix next door!!! :thumb:


----------



## Blinkey

BoxerJay said:


> Terry's on Hawthorne road or The Zion just by Goodison, pretty hardcore bodybuilding type gyms.
> 
> Sorry, just realised you wanted a woman friendly gym. Avoid the above lol - I'll have a re-think!
> 
> Is Switch Island Ben Dunne gym too far for you?


Most of the hardcore bb gyms, in my opinion are very female friendly. People are there to lift weights, not to hit on the woman and treat the woman with respect. Yes I am sure that there is the odd sideways glance (we are all human) but other than that you will find the atmosphere very welcoming.

Also hairstyles and what to wear syndrome does not exist. You will also meet other females with the same intention and dedication that you have. I.E there to work not to pose and flirt.


----------



## emjsinful87

Dave there's a quick protein fix then there's people sitting outside waving chips at you like they're little sticks of gold (torments)

Blinkey, i completely understand that men (and women) are going to side glance...or blatently stare lol!!! But in my gym people seem to go just to get ogled at :/

the problem is finding a gym in liverpool that hardcore women go to...think it's time to just (wo)man up and dive in with the big boys!!!


----------



## Blinkey

emjsinful87 said:


> Dave there's a quick protein fix then there's people sitting outside waving chips at you like they're little sticks of gold (torments)
> 
> Blinkey, i completely understand that men (and women) are going to side glance...or blatently stare lol!!! But in my gym people seem to go just to get ogled at :/
> 
> the problem is finding a gym in liverpool that hardcore women go to...think it's time to just (wo)man up and dive in with the big boys!!!


You will not regret it and you will find that you are not the only female there. The "hard core" gyms are some of the best kept secrets.


----------



## emjsinful87

Gotta dive in there sometime!!! Why the hells bells not eh!!! Now to find a good gym buddy!!! (oh the joy lol)


----------

